

Google Docs Down - 404 not found - B-Scan
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2433/selection003.png

======
mkmk
Seems to work for me, and problem is not visible on google apps status page:
<http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en>

~~~
B-Scan
Now it works for me also. It was some glitch which has continued also with
saving files later.

